# An e-Bike ride report: Henry Coe, Morgan Hill, CA 12/14, 2019 - Pacheco Falls.



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I was given a unique tour of Coe a week back to this amazing place. I was taken to Pacheco Fall which is wayyyy back there over a few ridge lines. Of course, I posted up in my local e-Bike Facebook group and people started demanding a redo/tour. Next thing I know 12 of us met at Henry Coe last week to take visit this amazing place.

All but 2 were on 700s (mostly Levos) but a couple showed up on some 500s. I can't really help with how we got there (waterfall) but it was perfect dirt and a bit chilly but not terrible.

The falls were awesome and everyone enjoyed the trip. One of the 500s lost battery about 4 miles from the car so he got a work out for sure. The rest of us made it back with juice but on fumes. 

All in all, a really fun day.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks great


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

Awesome! Looks beautiful.

I saw the photos, but was there anything technical about the trails also? I enjoy the technical stuff.


Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

Seems like quite the feat to get a Levo group that size together.

Then again, being near Spec HQ prob helps...


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

RichardWad said:


> Awesome! Looks beautiful.
> 
> I saw the photos, but was there anything technical about the trails also? I enjoy the technical stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Sorry, just saw this. It's not technical at all (from my perspective). Just fast ribbony single track (lots of it), really good dirt, and the scenery is outstanding. There is some river bed stuff that might be considered technical but not much gravity in those spots. It might be considered technical in that you really need to stay on the single track or you can get messed up as the tall grasses on either side will hide landmines as well as some semi exposed areas. The downhills are typically really fast with tons of turns for drifting and what not. Tons and tons of options. It's damn fun.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I've never seen so many store bought ebikes before in one place. At most there would be a couple riding store bought ebikes, but store bought ebikes are getting more and more popular with the aging population and the condo craze. Maybe the bigger cities have meetups with more ebikers, but all I've seen around my parts are mostly old school bicycles with people breaking a sweat.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

That looks so fun !!! Any similar groups of ebikers in San Diego ? I love my pedal bikes but am ready to have some easier days on an ebike in our hilly area.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Julie said:


> That looks so fun !!! Any similar groups of ebikers in San Diego ? I love my pedal bikes but am ready to have some easier days on an ebike in our hilly area.


Its a blast! Easier days indeed  Once you get the ebike grin, it does not ever fade. I ran out of juice yesterday, and I was huffing and puffy all the way home. The direct drive hub motor has some drag to it, makes it harder to pedal. Its like pedaling with a flat tire. I just forgot how much juice I had left in the diy battery. Leafbike/Leafmotor hub motor, rear, cruiser bicycle. 36V, 27Ah Ryobi's from Home Depot. 9+6+6+6Ah.

Riding trails is fun! A hill you'd normally get off and walk up, is now a breeze with ebikes.

The pictures of the OP's trip look great.

Always a blast!


----------



## mr-epic-3 (May 17, 2016)

*O'Ya Henry Coe*

I haven't been to Henry Coe park in years, last time was 2000 on a FS-MTB. After seeing your photos, I need to get out there on my eMTB, there is a lot of great riding to do HC park.:thumbsup:


----------

